# '76 Starcraft Semi V



## Bnoon120 (Jan 13, 2014)

I doing a full boat project on a starcraft semi v, its my first boat conversion ever. I have just a few minor questions, one being... do I need to secure my framing to the boat or does the weight hold it in just fine? When waterproofing my wood, how are you sure you have sealed it enough to essentially, "last forever" which i realize is impossible but metaphorically speaking..

thanks!! 
-Brad


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 14, 2014)

Generally speaking, its a good idea to secure your framing to the hull somehow. However, for some builds, it is possible to build a free-standing frame/deck that you just set in the boat and the weight keeps it there. Read through the build threads on this site for lots and lots of ideas.

When you think you have sealed the wood enough ... give it another coat  And don't forget to make all your cuts and drill all your holes BEFORE sealing the wood. Two or three coats of most products is plenty to protect the wood for a long long time. 

But, even more important that sealing the wood properly, is storing the boat out of the elements. You could build your decks out of untreated plywood and it will last for decades if the boat is stored in a clean dry garage with good airflow.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 14, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback! I started my build yesterday, cleaning and sealing the rivets and seams; today I have begun my framing process and I quickly realized how things on paper dont really turn out the way you want them to with wood.. hah! I am assuming it is the best idea to waterproof the framing the same as the ply wood? I was thinking that if i were to seal my seams around the ply wood with epoxy no water would get under to the framing but then I know moisture gets everywhere so I may just be creating a recipe for rot if I were to do that.. I've been reading through builds similar to mine for the past few weeks prior to starting this build but it seems like people start with a bare boat and then a picture later they are all plywooded and ready for carpet, and I couldnt find one that spoke to securing the framing to the boat... I think im going to attempt it without securing it as it does sit down well when you get the correct angles for the bottom of the boat.


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 14, 2014)

If you can post a picture of your boat, we can give you all kinds of ideas on how to build the framing and secure the decks.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 15, 2014)

My build so far


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 15, 2014)

Another angle


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a great looking boat and you seem to be pretty good at working with the wood. My only recommendations would be the following:

1. Definitely seal ALL of the wood. Once you have built the whole frame, you can just take it out ... seal it ... .and set it back in place.
2. I would at least attach the frame in a few spots ... mostly to keep down on vibrations. You could do a couple simple L brackets from your center beam to the ribs.
3. This one is just a preference thing ... but you might find your front deck to be a bit high and not long enough. You lose some stability with a really high deck. And once you mount a pedestal chair and a foot controlled trolling motor ... you can run out of space up there pretty quick. 

Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 15, 2014)

So with my front it's not actually going to be a casting deck, I'm just going to bow mount a trolling motor and my fish finder monitor up there. I'm dropping the deck to about 4" height from the battery back about 6 foot and putting 2 pedastol seats on the low flat floor. I also plan to put the gas tank in there somewhere. Then in the back do a livewell and casting deck.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 15, 2014)

Did a little before work today.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 16, 2014)

Did some more work this morning on the primary framing


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 19, 2014)

Did a complete redesign on my original front end, integrated the gas tank for my front mast, set the main floor framing, and am now starting on the framing for the livewell to be.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks nice

Are those aluminum brackets you are using or galvanized steel? 


You do NOT want to use steel EVER!


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 21, 2014)

I believe they're aluminum. They're made for decks, they were very light and came recommended by the assoc. who helped me find them at home depot.. He appeared knowledgeable but I could have been taken...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2014)

See if a magnet sticks to them!


Do a search on here for brackets - and grades of Alum. 


Also make sure you are using SS screws, nuts and bolts - I would suggest a Hardware store for that stuff as HD is Wayyyy over priced and has limited selection


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 27, 2014)

New progress pictures.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it's been -10 the past two days, not including wind chill so I have completed my inboard livewell setup.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 5, 2014)

Started some ply wood work


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 6, 2014)

The front plates for my first two floors.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks good! Where in Pa are you?


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 6, 2014)

10 mins south of Pittsburgh


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 16, 2014)

Finally got all the plywood fit and cut. Here's my pre sealing/carpeting pic


----------



## rscottp (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice job. What color carpet?


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 16, 2014)

Im doing a charcoal carpet with some white specs in it.. white/charcoal wise seats.. kind of wishing i wouldve painted the boat before i started this lol.. such is life.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you, by the way. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## masterbaiter (Feb 16, 2014)

nice job I like the layout with the 2 decks infront


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, the top deck is only about 26" I put it in for the bow mount only, I dont think it will be stable to cast from but ill find out once the season turns here in the next week or two..


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 21, 2014)

Boat seats and pedestals came in today.


----------



## badewolf (Feb 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342393#p342393 said:


> Bnoon120 » 21 Feb 2014, 09:27[/url]"]Boat seats and pedestals came in today.


lookin' good dude


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright my bass boat building friends. I'm in a tough spot but I can only assume some of you ran into this your first time also... So putting the pieces together post carpet I now have about 1/2" problem of it not fitting together. I read online to shave the carpet with head buzzers but I figured I'd go to the pros first. All input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 28, 2014)

Can you peel the carpet back without damaging it so that you can trim the wood? That would be my first choice.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't tried. I was talking to a buddy who suggested I hear up my contact cement with a heat gun and try to remove the carpet then cut it the. Re apply it but that leaves me needing to reseal the wood after cutting it I think it would just be easier to remake a new piece which I was trying to avoid. Do you know if contact cement is able to be "heated up" to the point it's not holding the carpet down anymore?


----------



## rscottp (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure about heating it. I know its very flammable when wet so be careful. I think I would try to peel it back with a sharp putty knife or something similar. You don't have to peel back much to cut it, hope you can find a way without remaking it.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is there an advantage to staggering seats or are they ok straight on a line??? Opinions?


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 3, 2014)

nice job on the boat!!! :beer:


----------



## Bnoon120 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks brother. For no real experience and no idea of what I was doing, I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343594#p343594 said:


> Bnoon120 » Yesterday, 20:47[/url]"]Is there an advantage to staggering seats or are they ok straight on a line??? Opinions?



I like to have staggered seats. It will give the driver a better view of the water in front of the boat when running.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Bnoon120 » Yesterday, 20:47 wrote:
> Is there an advantage to staggering seats or are they ok straight on a line??? Opinions?
> 
> 
> I like to have staggered seats. It will give the driver a better view of the water in front of the boat when running.




Is there any issues with stability? Should i inset them from the gunwales a certain distance? Id say my width around the seats in about 4' - 4 1/2'


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 4, 2014)

I would make sure there is enough clearance that the seats are able to spin around 360°. I have no problem with stability in my boat.


----------



## Bnoon120 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------

